# One Last Question



## Wheaties (Mar 16, 2010)

..... I think....

My one last question is: What are the advantages/disadvantages of cartridge ink as compared to bottled ink?


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 16, 2010)

less mess and hassle.

You can change out cartridges in seconds without a spill, bottles have a higher chance of getting ink on something (fingers, sleeves, etc.) but I think more colors are offered in bottles.

I use both, but prefer cartridges.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 16, 2010)

Mike is right, my wife likes a certain brands green that is only available in bottles, I like a velvet black that comes in both and being the lazy guy I am I use the cartridge. They both have advantages and disadvantages, cartridges limited to certain colors, bottled ink can be messy (but if used right really not to messy) but way more colors and a lot of great quality inks. Cartridges easy and quick to use, bottled ink not as easy or quick loading. So pick your poison.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 16, 2010)

I think the pump holds more ink than the cartridges as well. I havent measured but i am fairly certain a pump will hold more, especially if you know the trick to get the pump full.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Mar 16, 2010)

*One last answer...maybe.*



Wheaties said:


> ..... I think....
> 
> My one last question is: What are the advantages/disadvantages of cartridge ink as compared to bottled ink?



Another factor is that bottled inks are less expensive per ounce. I favor Noodler's inks which only come in bottles. They have many characteristics beyond color. Some are waterproof, some non-feathering and some made from old, very old recipes. Some also won't work well with certain nibs ie a relatively dry nib may clog easily and ink heavy with pigment or quick drying.

Ah, the choices we all face.

Regards,
Larry


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 17, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I think the pump holds more ink than the cartridges as well. I havent measured but i am fairly certain a pump will hold more, especially if you know the trick to get the pump full.



the Waterman cartridges will fit most of our pens and are MUCH bigger.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 17, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I think the pump holds more ink than the cartridges as well. I havent measured but i am fairly certain a pump will hold more, especially if you know the trick to get the pump full.


 
Trick?  Do tell...


----------



## drayman (Mar 19, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Trick? Do tell...


 
here you go
http://content.penturners.org/BTN/BTN4-2008.pdf


----------



## glycerine (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, thanks.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 27, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> ..... I think....
> 
> My one last question is: What are the advantages/disadvantages of cartridge ink as compared to bottled ink?



You look much cooler topping off the ink in your fountain pen from a bottle on your desk!

When flying, you can "burp" your fountain pen before the flight to ensure that it doesn't leak due to pressure changes. You want to get all the air out of the ink system since it tries to expand when cabin pressure drops. With a cartridge this is not an option.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 28, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> the Waterman cartridges will fit most of our pens and are MUCH bigger.


 



Good to know!! Thanks for the heads up! I will have to look into these monster cartridges!! is waterman ink any good?


----------



## drayman (Mar 28, 2010)

RAdams said:


> is waterman ink any good?


 

yes it is.


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 30, 2010)

*Cartridge Vs. Ink Bottle*

I use the cartidges out of convenience, it is quicker but not neccesaily better ink. I go through ink fairly often when I write alot I can go through the ink cartridge in around 1-2 weeks. if I use it sparingly It last me about 3-4 weeks. There is a wider selection in bottled inks as well as you can custom mix you inks from bottles to get a desired result or coloration.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 31, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Good to know!! Thanks for the heads up! I will have to look into these monster cartridges!! is waterman ink any good?



One of the best red inks made is Waterman IMO. When I redline a document using Waterman red, folks get scared! It is so vivid it's amazing.


----------

